# Who says people dont mod passats?



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Well Kevin came over to the garage tonight and we finished up notching his frame to level the car out. Snapped a couple pics after. Enjoy
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I like the B6 but the b7's lowered look 1000000times better. like the oem wheels too.:thumbup:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Another bagged VW from DFW?!*

You guys up in the DFW area, are out of control!  LOL

The Passat category at this year's _Vagabahn_ is gonna have some mean compitition! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Gangster :beer: :beer:


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

looks sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking sharp guys :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Very sick.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

umpkin:


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Damn we look good!


----------



## Dgibson2009 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is my 2005 passat from the sunny UK. :wave:




























Love the black passat very nice


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks good dude^^


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

X2 you guys in the UK are doing it right:beer:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

dope


----------



## dannydubs21 (Apr 20, 2009)

Clean:thumbup:


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

I love the **** out of this :thumbup: good work


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks  I just sold my wheels so ill have a whole new look to come soon enough!


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Haven't posted any pics in a while so thought I'd give a little bit of an update


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

looks awesome needs some sort of lip imo :beer:


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

door lord. gimme.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> looks awesome needs some sort of lip imo :beer:


Yeah eventually ill do a votex lip on it


----------



## BAGZ_N_TITTIEZ (Jan 15, 2013)

I officially like brotiforms again :beer::beer:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

looking good


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

We were twinkies in another lifetime


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Bahaha yes we were sir


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

****in filthy. Love it


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I love that it sits level. Looks outstanding. :thumbup:


----------

